# Billing for Patient Teaching by Nurses



## heatherwinters (Sep 14, 2007)

Can we bill for our nurse's time for patient teaching visits.  Example: Patient presents to clinic for instruction on beginning byetta injections.  What CPT could be used for this?  Can I bill a 99211?  Thank you


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 14, 2007)

You're going to have to research a little for this one.

Some payers want 99211, I'm sure.  Others would penalize you on a retro audit, because there is a more specific set of codes:  98960-98962.

Some other providers may have access to other codes out of Medicine, but these would be the ones you'd most frequently associate with nursing staff.

Talk to payers, talk to your nurses, Docs and maybe practice manager/compliance officer and decide how to move forward.  This certainly sounds like a billable/code-able service, but be sure you (or someone else) is setting up the prescribed level of documentation required to support either service if billed.

Good luck.


----------

